# YT Decoy CFPRO owners, how are you liking the E7000 push button shifters?



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Are they easy, or not feeling natural?


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Gutch said:


> Are they easy, or not feeling natural?


I put the left one on my homegrown, I love it. Very natural and gives good clearance for the dropper lever. Make sure to get the 700mm long wire if you are running internal routing. I paid $75 from Bike24










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Feels fine to me. Hadn't even thought about it until now.


----------

